# NFS Mount - On Host or in Jail?



## STREBLO (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm looking to mount an NFS share on a host where the mount will be used inside a jail. I'm not sure what would be more secure, and what what method would be preferred for accessing NFS storage on another server on the same network. 

I am happy to explore either way and I can think of reasons why both might be preferred. 

It might be good for the jail not to have any access to the server sharing the NFS mount, and the host could just seamlessly mount the NFS share into the jail, and the jail would not need to have any access to the NFS server. 

On the other hand it might be more reliable to just do the NFS mount right inside the jail's fstab, this also has the benefit of the jail not needing to access to the hosting machine's NFS mount. 

Is there a method that is usually preferred?


----------

